# Very weird problem with usb-storage media

## Ginta

I installed stage1 gentoo and all was OK.

When I had all basic system (after stage3+kerne config+boot+...+reboot) I tried to mount my 40 GB Airis MP3 (usb) in my computer and all was ok, I copied a mp3, I listened it......

Little time after, I decided to install couple of ebuilds (kdebase-startkde, amarok, ... ) and now I have a KDE system runnig.. and: what a surprise! I try to mount my MP3 again and I get the error that /dev/sdb1 (wich was same devnode than before) isn't a block device (or something like that). When I see dmesg I get this:

```

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-3: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-3: can't read configurations, error -75

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-3: can't read configurations, error -75

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-3: device descriptor read/all, error -75

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-3: device descriptor read/all, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-4: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-4: can't read configurations, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-4: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-4: can't read configurations, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/all, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/all, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-4: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-4: can't read configurations, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-4: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-4: can't read configurations, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/all, error -75

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/all, error -75

```

I don't have any clue why is happening this after it worked fine just 6 hours ago  :Sad: 

Thanks in advance 2 all[/code]

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a53 aac acpi alsa apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups dri dts dvd dvdr dxr3 eds emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad mng mp3 mpeg musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vcd vorbis xine xml2 xpm xv xvmc ysb zlib linguas_es userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## alienjon

make sure you have all 3 versions of USB enabled in your kernel (OHCI, UHCI and whatever the regular one is) OHCI is for older devices, but I had a similar problem and enabling all three seemed to take care of the problem (I also had scsi and sata enabled, which may have impacted it as well)

----------

## aEva|

I have been trying to find an answer to a very similar problem.  I found out though that for some reason frambuffer and initrd is causing the problem for the kernel to not load usb mass storage device.  When i take the initrd line out of my grub.conf file it seems to get recognized just fine. I just wish i could use framebuffer with it  :Sad: 

----------

